# melted my on amp fuse????



## RaGiN Z (Mar 5, 2011)

So I was bumpin the system pretty hard and all of a sudden I smell something burning. I turned it down and then one of my subs starts popping, I shut down the system all together. I look and the fuse on the amp melted and lit on fire. 

Why in the hell would that happen???


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

RaGiN Z said:


> Why in the hell would that happen???


Heat. 

Fuses are not exactly made to the highest standards either. If the fuse was taken out and not replaced correctly the added resistance could cause enough heat to start the tic-tac-esque plastic on the fuse to ignite.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

system specs and fuse/wiring specs?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Bad sub causing the amp to draw a lot of power, just enough to melt the fuse.
or
Bad connection in the fuse holder causing it to heat up and melt.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Loose fuse... 

I've seen it a number of times.... 

Loose connection = high resistance connection = high heat connection in a high current application

that or you where pulling just below the fuses burn rating...


----------



## RaGiN Z (Mar 5, 2011)

bah, what a dumb problem. I gotta pull the back seat to get to the amp now and then pull it apart. 

I actually had to pull what was left of the fuse out of the amp so it would stop playing all together... 

I hope this thing isn't fried.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

That really doesn't sound good...


----------



## RaGiN Z (Mar 5, 2011)

ugh, I really don't want to have to replace an amp that is this old... it was a ***** to find a matching one to begin with


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

How old, I'm rocking a SS Continuum from '95....:laugh:


----------



## RaGiN Z (Mar 5, 2011)

I found one to match that one on ebay but it has been discontinued for at least 4-5 years


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You might still get parts for it, depending on what brand it is. I have an old HK from like 1980 I want to try in the car some day, have a matching one I have to repair then I'd have 4ch of ancient goodness lol.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Like the OP said earlier, it could be the continuous draw of current close to the fuses rating that did this. I used to run a Hifonics Olympus series VIII back in the day and when loaded down, 10 10s, it would melt fuses just like that. To bad some sob wanted it more that I did.


----------



## RaGiN Z (Mar 5, 2011)

honestly, i think the fuse was a cheepo that I got at the dollar store anyway, i always thought a fuse was a fuse. Man, that dollar has cost me some time and aggravation....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Since when are fuses expensive? I mean I know name brand such as JL Audio/Kicker/Stinger/Rockford have their fuses "hyped" up for marketing but the best fuse to get is Cooper BUSSMAN fuses that are pretty much cheap and are just like those hi-end name brands that charge you an arm and a leg for a fuse.


----------



## RaGiN Z (Mar 5, 2011)

no no no, I understand that, but it wasn't even a Cooper BUSSMAN fuse, which I usually get. I saw these at a dollar store when I was there and just picked up a couple packs, they looked sketch but I didn't think it mattered.


----------



## seankurz (Feb 10, 2013)

TrickyRicky said:


> Since when are fuses expensive? I mean I know name brand such as JL Audio/Kicker/Stinger/Rockford have their fuses "hyped" up for marketing but the best fuse to get is Cooper BUSSMAN fuses that are pretty much cheap and are just like those hi-end name brands that charge you an arm and a leg for a fuse.


website where you can get the bussman fuses? I need two 125 amp MANL fuses.. I already searched around and i found lots of fuses by cooper/bussman, as well as 125 amp manl fuses, but no manl fuses by cooper/bussmann.


----------

